# Where's my eggs?



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi guys,
My flock consists of -
1 Sumatra bantam cock,2 Sumatran bantam hens,2 Silkie hens,2 Blue haze hybrid hens,2 Cuckoo pekin hens,2 silver laced Wyandotte bantam hens,,2 gold laced Orpington bantam hens,1 buff Plymouth Rock hen,1 black Araucana hen,1 wheaten Marans hen,1 welsummer hen,1 partridge Brahma hen and a Norfolk bronze turkey,they all get on really well together now,since I got the Sumatran cock balance has been established!..they have a 1,000 sq. ft pen to live in that is situated in a wood inside a 250 acre deer park,all appear happy after a few health problems that seem to have stabilised...my problem is I'm getting 2 eggs per day from 18 hens??..I was getting 42 eggs per week upto a month ago,which still wasn't a huge amount for the number of hens I have but now I get 1 guaranteed every day from one of my blue haze hens and a random egg from whoever feels like laying that day...my 5yr old silkie lays more regular than my new pullets. They get wormed regularly,get apple cider vinegar or garlic in their water,get one treat per week,laced with poultry spice usually and get Farmgate layer's pellets with wheat.
Can anyone shed some light on why I only get 10 eggs per week?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Stress? Time of year? Calcium?


----------



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

Possibly time of year,they have grit pots all around their pen and they get on we'll together so that should rule out calcium and stress,suppose it could be the moult but I've never had all of my hens go off lay together.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm not the final word here. Just the first.


----------



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

Well you seem very knowledgable with the few threads you've commented on so I appreciate your input.

Thanks.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks Mark. I try my best. Just hoping to be a good citizen in Chicken Land. ;-)


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

A lot of different things can come into play ... but this is the time of year when my girls start to slow down. 

The amount of daylight comes into play and as we move into fall the days will get shorter (around here ) ...


----------



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

I've just checked some of my emails from when I bought "point of lays" and some where as young as 14 weeks so they weren't really point of lays,could be another 7 weeks before they start!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh, we're all just such silly humans sometimes, aren't we? No worries. Now you know. So you can recalculate.


----------



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

In 2 months time I'll probably have too many eggs,I'll be getting the pickling jars out again!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

There are much worse things than that in this world. Lol


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

there could also be a hidden cluch of eggs out in the pen area....or an egg eater of some kind


----------



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

That's a good point piglet,some if the newer hens might not want to lay in the coop,I'll check the scrub around the enclosure!
Thanks for that.


----------

